# Working Together`



## roxy culver

Hello guys, its me again! I've had some issues brought to my attention and we as a staff have decided that the best way to broach the subject is to make it a forum wide thing. 

Tensions have been awfully high on the forum lately. The mod staff is working on our tone, as we know sometimes we can sound a little more forceful then we need to. But it would help us greatly if you guys would help out as well. I have a couple tips that I think will be great to help the forum run smoothly.

First of all, I would appreciate it if everyone would reread their posts a couple times before posting them. I know I do (like four times lol) just make sure that it can't be taken the wrong way. I've found that smiley faces help to make a post less harsh and easier to take. 

Another thing I would like to ask is that you guys start handling your issues with each other at the lowest level possible. If you are offended by someone, talk to them. The mod team is here to help, not to jump in because you feel someone was mean or rude to you. PM them, let them know that you were offended and try to work it out between the two of you. Now, if the situation gets out of hand and they continue to be rude, then its time for us to step in, but not before that. This is the internet and there are going to be things said that others don't like, but we do all have freedom of speech so we can't jump on people for what they believe or how they think. We are a team here, a family, people who share the same passion, so working together is always a good thing!

From now on if you PM a mod for help, if the situation isn't horribly bad, we are going to give you tips on how to approach the member yourself. We are all either adults or almost adults and we are going to have to deal with situations like this in the real world all the time. What better way then to practice it here!!

Any tips you guys have on how to improve the tone on the forum would be great. Read through the rules, become familiar with them, they're there to help everyone. Let's enjoy the forum and enjoy and learn from each other!

Roxy
TalkCockatiels Staff Member


----------



## triinket

I find the smiley's idea helpful. It's like the "Mood" of your post lol. :thumbu:


----------



## roxy culver

EXACTLY!!! A smiley can take something that may seem harsh and turn it into something that is actually intended to be helpful!!


----------



## xNx

You're an idiot


----------



## MeanneyFids

i'd better hope you are joking, surely you are, right?


----------



## Renae

If members can work with us, I am sure we can easily make things at least more peaceful, and lessen the amount of (unnecessary) bickering.









Another thing with re-reading your post before you submit it... I/we understand some people get awfully frustrated with other people/another person, and then you end up making a very harsh post, which could cross the line of going too far, but if you are going to post out of frustration, it is only going to make the tension a lot higher between you and the other people/person, so don’t think that a harsh post is going to get your point across, it won’t, and that is why you need to make sure that when you post, you at least word your post in a manner that is not going to come across as harsh and possibly going to upset someone/other people.


----------



## xNx

xNx said:


> You're an idiot


Of course, for one i value my account here and two I'm a nice person in reality-ish


----------



## meaggiedear

xNx said:


> Of course, for one i value my account here and two I'm a nice person in reality-ish


It made me laugh.


----------



## roxy culver

I'm just bringing this up again, seeing as how it seems people have forgotten and we do have quite a few new members, so it wouldn't hurt to read over it again. And reread your posts before you submit them and think about how your words may be taken by other people.


----------



## ollieandme

thanks for bumping this thread! i think a lot of us need to add smilies more often


----------



## RowdyTiel

ollieandme said:


> thanks for bumping this thread! i think a lot of us need to add smilies more often


I love using smilies! ^_^ I was actually talking to a lady last month about this. She was being misunderstood a lot around another forum - her wording and all and she never used smilies. It can be hard communicating through text without being able to specify your own tone of voice and expressions. Smilies help a lot.


----------



## Amz

Smilies do help a lot! I actually have a large vocabulary of smilies, I just don't use them here since most people wouldn't know what they are lol.


----------



## WhiteCarnation

xNx said:


> You're an idiot


I know I'm a bit late on this and all, but this comment made me laugh too hard to too long...just saying . Thank you for making my day


----------



## CaliTiels

I agree on using smilies  

(I do it anyway on text messages, so what's wrong with it on the internet?)


----------



## urbandecayno5

WhiteCarnation said:


> I know I'm a bit late on this and all, but this comment made me laugh too hard to too long...just saying . Thank you for making my day


I also thought that was hilarious:lol:


----------



## roxy culver

So the staff and i feel that this needs to be brought up again and i am going to add a reminder to this. While we all know everyone feels strongly about our birds, forcing your opinion on someone is not the way to convince them that you are right. Explain why you feel the way you do but dont take it to the point that the other person no longer wants to participate. We can all give advice and be nice about it at the same time. Happy posting!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nassrah

Hello Roxy and the Team Totally agree.It is a pity some people can be childish sometimes,because to me,youre here to help people like me to learn about cockatiels care
Hugs and kisses from Brazil


----------

